# Off-Topic Discussion > Artists' Corner >  >  A Fight For The Moon (novel by Spiritofthewolf)

## spiritofthewolf

this is a novel I have been working on for a while now. i just ask that if i share it with you that nobody steals it lol... all comments welcome!!!


A Fight For The Moon
Chapter 1


I go back in my mind to the night where my life changed forever. I was on my way home to be with the love of my life Stacy, when a man in an alleyway approached me just a few yards from my house. The rain was drenching down on both of us, making it hard to see what exactly stood in front of me. I stood in the middle of the alleyway listening to the footsteps get closer and closer. Then, just as quickly as the footsteps came, they stopped. Still with all the rain coming down it was hard to make out the exact physical appearance of what stood before me.

 Oscar...
The mans voice was deep in tone, but he still had to shout over all the noise that surrounded us.
 How do you know my name?

I replied with a defensive manner.  We both stood there looking at each other, wondering what the next persons move was going to be. The man was about my height, maybe a little bit taller. His hair went passed his face, and he had a clean-shaven goatee. I began to shiver due to the rain that kept falling down upon my face and body. I tried to block it out of my mind to keep myself focused on what was going on.

 It doesnt matter at the moment how I got your name, what matters is that I must talk to you. 

Well I really must be going, so if youd excuse me

I began to walk past the guy to get to the other side of the alleyway, I could feel his eyes on me every step that I took. As I reached the end of the alleyway, I heard him shout words Ill never forget.

 DO YOU BELIEVE IN WEREWOLVES?

I had heard him as clear as day, but ignored his question and began to walk down the sidewalks. A few moments later I turned back to look where I just came from and saw a figure that looked like a big dog. It startled me and froze me in my tracks. My heart began to pound out of my chest as I saw the beast run toward me. I tried to run, but before I could get my feet moving, the animal jumped on me, knocking me down to the sidewalk. I tried to wrestle the beast off me but it was just too strong. The claws of his right paw dug into my chest and instantly I could feel blood oozing out of me.  I knew if I didnt get this thing off me quickly it was going to kill me.

I had enough strength to reach into my pocket and grab what little defense I had; a pocketknife. Still struggling with the beast, I managed to open the blade of the pocketknife and slice the right side his face. I could see rage come across the animal immediately. The next thing I felt was his razor sharp teeth digging into my right shoulder blade. I let out a yell in pain; it was one of the most painful things Ive ever felt in my life. The animal continued to stand over me for a few more seconds before he let out a loud howling sound. The howl was so loud it made my eardrums ring. After the animal let out a howl it ran off, leaving me bloody and soaked on the sidewalk. I was left lying there with my eyes gazing up at the only thing that had stood out at the time; the full moon.

The next thing I remembered was waking up inside a hospital bed with IVs inside me and feeling like shit. The doctor came in and explained to me what had happened. He told me a dog attacked me and they just finished stitching my wounds. I was released from the hospital the next day. Memories of the attack still stuck in my mind. The pain made me feel like my body was being pulled in all directions. I could barley move my right shoulder, and my heart felt like it had been ripped apart due to the claw mark left on my chest.

Later the same day, I went back to my home where I realized another tragic event had occurred. The love of my life Stacy was nowhere to be found. I had searched the place inside and out for any clues, a note, something. In the end I came up empty handed.

That was just a few days ago. Now I stand under a bridge overpass with a thousand thoughts running through my head. In the past few days Ive noticed my five senses have become stronger then ever before. Which brings me to wonder if I was really attacked by a werewolf and not just an ordinary dog. The rain hasnt stopped falling since the night of my attack. I kept myself dry by staying under the overpass watching the busy city life pass me by. I had only one thing on my mind; I wanted to find out what truly happened to me and secondly, get Stacy back home safely. My hands gripped the daily newspaper tightly as I let out a sigh. I placed the newspaper inside my trench coat pocket and walked out from under the overpass. The rain came down getting my head and face wet, the rest of my body was covered fairly well from the trench coat Stacy had bought me a year ago.

The city life was loud with taxis and other motorist driving to their own destinations, as well as people cluttering the city sidewalks. I couldnt get my mind to focus, I kept thinking about a few nights ago, which triggered a question to pop up in my mind. What if I had taken a different way home, would everything be ok? I kept pondering for an answer to my question until I reached a stoplight. While I stood next to the crosswalk waiting for the walk sign to appear I noticed something out of the corner of my eye. It was the same man that I had met from the alleyway. Instantly my pulse started to rapidly increase until it felt like my heart was going to explode. The man was walking kitty corner from where I was standing. I waited until he got to the sidewalk across from me to make my move.

HEY, STOP!!
The man instantly looked at me, we locked eyes for a second until he darted off down the sidewalk. I immediately ran after him dodging the pedestrians along the way. I ran across the street, dodging between cars and trucks to try to get a clear path to him. I nearly knocked down a group of people in my attempt to catch up with him. My pulse was racing faster then ever as I ran toward him trying to get closer. I could see he was getting toward the end of the block. In my mind I kept telling myself not lose him. I was within twenty-five feet from him when he rounded the corner and ran across the street to the other side. I was lucky enough to see him slip into an alleyway.  I slowed my pace down and slowly walked across the street. I stood outside the alleyway, my heart still pounding; the sounds of the city streets screaming in my ears. I began to walk down the alleyway; my stomach began to turn in circles due to the disgusting smell of dumpsters near by.

I got far enough into the alleyway to see that there were two doorways. One door was on the left side. It led to an old abandoned building that seemed hundreds of years old. The door on the right fit perfectly with the building. It too was old and falling apart, like it had been standing for fifty years or so. I stood there for a moment to let my heart beat slowdown even though I wasnt even short of breath. I took one deep breath in and the moment I did I felt a tremendous force push me from my right side causing me to fly through the old door on the left of the alleyway. I landed hard on the broken pieces of wood causing my wounds to hurt even more. I let out a moan in pain; I could feel the stitches wanting to tear back open, but I positioned my body to where it took pressure off the wounds. I looked up to see who it was, and it was the man I had seen a few nights ago. He stood under the doorway just inside of the building looking down upon my wounded body. The smell of the alleyway hit my nose and made everything else seem like it was spinning out of control. I could feel instantly a headache come upon me; one of the worst ones Ive ever felt.

There is no need to fight me Oscar, we are on the same side now.

I had no idea what he was trying to say to me, I just laid on the broken rubble unable to move. The man came in and walked passed me to get a chair that was just off in the corner. My ears picked up on every little sound from his boots tapping against the old wood floor, to his hands gripping the chair. He brought the chair over and put it down just a few feet from me. He walked over to me and helped me up to my feet. The strength of his grip was horrendous on my wounds, almost making me let out a yell in pain. The man placed me down in the chair and walked over to the same corner to get another chair for him self. He sat down a few feet from me and waited a few seconds before saying anything. 

Oscar this is going to be hard for you to understand, so please bare with me.

I had no idea what he was going to tell me. I sat in the chair trying not to think of the scorching pain that was overtaking me.

 My name is Alex, I had met you a few nights ago in the alleyway, Im sure you remember who I am. Before you say anything I have to tell you that your life has changed forever.

He took a second and paused; during that moment my ears caught the sound of the rain outside and the noise of the city.

Oscar, you have become a werewolf. No matter if you want to believe me or not, but you are. I had bit you the other night, what you saw that night was not a dream. I must tell you Oscar; you have been thrown into the mix at a very crucial time. 

I could barley even move no less say anything. My mind was pacing at a million miles a second trying to understand the past few days events. I doubted in my mind everything he was saying, how could it even be true.

 I know this must be hard Oscar, but let me ask you some questions that I just want you to think about, not answer. How are your senses? Your smell? Touch? Even your sight? I bet they are more powerful then you could have ever imagined. You are beginning the process of changing from a human to an animal. You really think it was an accident that you just suddenly saw me walking down the street?

He paused once again and leaned forward to look me in my eyes.

Oscar your instincts have taken over. They sensed I was close to you and found me. They brought you to me so I could explain to you exactly what is going on.

There is a war  about to break out between two clans of werewolves.

For some reason the air started to seem thinner, like I could breath easier then ever before. I took a deep breath in trying to understand it all from Alexs point of view but it seemed impossible. Werewolves I thought only existed in the movies.

The rain kept coming down outside but had seemed to slow its pace, my thoughts on the other hand didnt. I couldnt stop thinking of home and Stacy. All the times we would stay up late watching television and I would just lay my head down in her lap. With the thoughts of home in my mind I had to take a deep breath in and exhale to try to hold my tears back from Alex seeing them. I turned my focus onto Alex who was just sitting a few feet beside me; he seemed so calm with the whole situation, almost like it has been apart of his everyday life.

So, Alex. How did this all begin?

It all started when I was a young teenager. Diego, my brother, was a few years older than me. It was late at night and I had already been asleep, but was woken up by the horrifying screams of my mother and father yelling in pain. I was scared to death, but I still got up out of the bed and went down the hall near my parents room to see what was going on. The door had been pushed opened and I could see with my eyes what happened to be a large dog. I remember seeing the blood all over the bed and hearing the bones crunching with every bite of the animals jaw. That was enough to scare me back into my bedroom where I thought of way to get myself out alive. I opened up my bedroom window and jumped out and ran as fast as I could to get away.

What happened after that?

Well the police question me about the nights events. I told them everything that happened and I told them I had no clue where Diego was at the time. They later called off the investigation and ruled their death by mauling of a dog. I was later adopted by a family and tried to move on from that night but it was hard. One night I was walking home just like you and ended up getting attacked by one of the werewolves. I had a hard time understanding or even believing what had happened to me, but when the first full moon came it hit me like a ton of bricks. Thats when my life changed forever.

I took everything that Alex had told me and thought about what it met for myself. How my life was going to be now that I had become a werewolf. I just stood there thinking for a brief moment before asking him anything.

So, what are we exactly fighting for?

We are fighting for something that all werewolves love, something they desire to live amongst civilization, the moon.

We are fighting for the moon? Why?

Sometimes in life Oscar, some object or some thing must belong to someone, and sometimes that certain someone must fight for it. Diego took my parents, now Im going to take away what he ever so needs to live.

Why not just kill him?

Ive thought about it, but Id rather make him suffer for years like he has made me without my parents. So he can finally feel the damage that he has caused me. All the heartbreak, all the nights lying awake in bed crying myself to sleep. He will begin to feel it all and finally understand my point of view.

Listening to Alexs story I couldnt help but feel sorry for him. Having his parents taken from him at such a young age by his own brother. It must be gut wrenching and horrifying to have the last image of your parents in your mind be their death. The thought of Alexs parents made my mind slip into the thought of Stacy. I couldnt help but wonder where she could be and if she was ok. The thought of her even being taken by Diegos clan made me angry to the point I wanted to get up and punch something. I just sat in the chair and let out another sigh, thats all I could do, my body was still in pain from being tossed through the door.

Calm yourself Oscar. Control your anger, do not let it get to you.

Thats easier said then done.

In the beginning, yes it is easier said then done, but the more you understand who you are, it will all become easier and you will beable to use your gift that has been given to you to your advantage.

You call this a gift?

Alex got up from his seat and walk toward the doorway where the rain still fell. He stepped outside into the alleyway and looked down both ways then up into the sky. He brought his head down and looked back inside the building and into my eyes.

Come on Oscar, you still have lots to learn.....

----------


## mindwanderer

Crazy story man, well written also... wierd thing though, I was listening to your song 'Days End' while reading it and it set the mood perfectly. I recommend anyone who reads this story to listen to his track 'Days End' on his Myspace... it kind of completes it...

----------


## spiritofthewolf

> Crazy story man, well written also... wierd thing though, I was listening to your song 'Days End' while reading it and it set the mood perfectly. I recommend anyone who reads this story to listen to his track 'Days End' on his Myspace... it kind of completes it...



ha, thanks man. i am in the process of writing chapter 2.. chapter 2 is gonna consist of Oscar's first change from human to werewolf, which there is gonna be a lot of crazy stuff going on when that happens..

"Days End" is probably one of my favorite songs I have made.. just the mood it portrays is awesome!

thanks for taking the time out to read the first chapter!

spiritofthewolf

----------

